# Kennel cough, booo



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris has kennel cough  Vet says to let it run its course and obviously avoid contact with other dogs.

Any advice on ways of making this easier for him? He's hacking away, he must be very uncomfortable, and now he's going to have to go without his big group walk during the day.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Boo! Poor Morris. I have no experience with this, but wanted to say I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's Whole Dog Journal's article on it. http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/11_10/features/Kennel-Cough-Remedies_16067-1.html

They recommend honey and/or coconut oil. 

When Scout had cold-like symptoms a few months back I made her a warm soup of chicken broth, chicken, rice, ginger, tumeric, garlic, and coconut oil. Not sure if it did any good, but it made me feel like I was helping and it was a tasty dinner for both of us. 

Hope Morris feels better soon!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Morris has kennel cough - it sounds dreadful. My boy had it in November and had antibiotics. The antibiotics are not really necessary with most dogs as it will run its cause and he will probably never have it again. Boris had antibiotics as he is on a drug that effects his immune system, so needed a little help to get rid of it.

My vet said it is so prevalent in our area that she didn't see much point in not walking him. I just went places where there where we were unlikely to meet other dogs, and made sure he had no contact with other dogs.

Apparently Benalyn cough medicine is good for them. 

Hope he is better soon.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone, Morris is enjoying his honey and I'll try and find some coconut oil too.

The one good thing to come out of this - last night the OH let Morris come to bed with us as he didn't like how sad he looked! Hahaaa he's cracked! It's only a matter of time till it happens again... Morris was thrilled, he's only ever been there when the OH was away before


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Coconut oil in fastest post available - should be able to use it on his cut tail too by the looks of things, thanks for the tip! Looks like I can use it on everything in fact... dry skin, upset stomach, memory, stain removal, hoovering the living room, fixing the washing machine...


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Aspen ended up having kennel cough when he was younger and I also found that steam from the shower seemed to help him in the morning. He would lay on the floor as the shower was running. 

Kennel cough is not pleasant for the owner or the pup. Hope Morris feels better soon. In the meantime it does sound like Morris is being thoroughly spoiled which I'm sure he loves ;D


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Good plan, I'll have a nice long hot shower tonight (just for the puppy of course!).

He does love it. See attached picture where he's trying to look sad whilst laying as low as possible so we don't notice he's still there  This was before the lights went out, he realised he was staying, and he spread vizsla style across the bed with what I can only imagine was a big smile on his face.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Ps. I've heard Benalyn can help, but how much is it safe to give a healthy sized 9 month pup?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Our vet also recommended Benalyl (the original only). I can't remember the dosage, but it goes by weight. If no one on here knows call your vet and ask for the dosage. I tried giving it to Aspen, and he spat it out EVERYWHERE! He ran away leaving a trail of red cough syrup and saliva. So be careful where you try to give it to him


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Ha! Oh dear ;D


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Kennel cough, booo UPDATE*

He had a nasty few days where he was pretty sad and shaky, but has gotten quite used to a bit of time on the bed and this morning jumped straight up and under the covers! What a nice way to wake up.

He's been having morning shower steams, and coconut oil in his food, and he's got loads of energy back, barely any coughing. Thanks for all the advice, it was nice to at least FEEL like I was helping 

However, he is ready for walks again, and I don't know to what extent he should be quarantined. He seems to have stopped coughing, is it a week from here? Can I take him places I know not many dogs go? He is fully charged and ready to get outside but I don't want to risk giving it to anyone!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

So glad to hear Morris is feeling better and has enjoyed his pampering! ;D 

Our vet told us to wait about a week after the coughing had stopped for him to return to play with other dogs. It was difficult, but we tried to take Aspen to places that he wouldn't come into contact with other dogs for walks and playtime.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I have no freekin idea how people tire out vizslas with on leash walks, i have not found a way.

On the plus side, his walking is coming along better, with a lot less pulling.

The cough is dragging on, but must be nearly gone, after nearly two weeks.

Neither of us can wait to get back to the woods, parks and fields...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Glad to hear Morris is getting better. Boris was still having the odd cough three weeks after the on set. 

Lots of people said they can still shed the virus up to 6 weeks after they finish coughing. However, i doubt anybody keeps their dog in for that long. We walked Boris even when he was coughing, just went to places where there aren't many dogs and we never let him near another dog.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Thought I might revive this one - Lazlo, our 15 week old has what we think is Kennel Cough. It started out of the blue less than 2 days ago, Lazlo is now very clingy, his cough is very loud and he's leaving phlegm everywhere. Poor guy looks so uncomfortable  we have given him some honey, but because of a public holiday can't get to the vet or chemist or supermarket... I might try the shower steam soon... Once we can get into a chemist, anyone have any ideas on Benalyl dosage? 

Edit: he's also gone off his food after vomiting his dinner up last night. From what I've read it looks like he has a more severe case, have antibiotics helped your pup in this situation?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Poor baby, I hope he gets to feeling better.
If he gets to feeling to bad, you might want to consider a emergency vet. Some dogs have mild cases, while others need vet care.
You can use a humidifier, or sit in the bathroom with him while running the shower. Be sure and take his collar off until his cough gets under control.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris completely went off food apart from boiled turkey at one point. He got really skinny and we're only just getting him back to a healthy weight now. You can try boiled sweet potato, scrambled egg, rice, but even though that would normally be the ultimate treat for Morris he was only interested in turkey, so that went in all meals and his kings for a while. A really worrying time, lots of love to you and lazlo.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for your replies guys  we had already taken Lazlo's collar off, and I've got him to eat - just small amounts and I'm making him wait in between because so that it goes down a little before he has more. We've booked him an appointment at the vet tomorrow morning so hopefully we are on the right track! The cough does sound awful though and his breath stinks from the bile/vomit/phlegm. Poor little thing


----------

